# Afraid To Walk My Dog



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

That's it. I am so paranoid about one new bully dog in the neighborhood, I have not been walking my dog. My pup is DA, but she is young 1.5 yrs - so I have my hands full with this "new to our area" dog. 

The one dog now that is keeping me from walking her. He/she (I think it's a male but haven't seen the marking yet). Comes past my house several times a day. First showed up 2 weeks ago in front of my house when my pup was in the middle of her heat.

This dog is large, looks to be a Malamute/Akita mix (maybe 90-100lbs 3-4 year old). It has a routine, a pace and goes right up the middle of the streets - **** of the walk. Tail up. I have been trying to gauge it's time to help animal control, but in the last week - it's at any time, and 2/3 times per day. 

I thought about jumping on my bike and following to find out where it lives, to give animal control the best info - but I've seen these guys before - they can go miles covering "their territory". Bless them, I've always loved the Northern Breeds and this is what they "do" with poor ownership. They like to establish territory and they will fight any dog that is of a larger breed and does not submit to their "pack" that they are trying to form.

I thought I was safe walking Summer down the busy street sidewalks, but this guy is so savvy- he's on a mission and the train wreck is waiting to happen. I think the dog mace would be very effective for him because I have plenty of warning (50 feet or so) that he's coming - but I will mace my dog too and probably myself (temp inversion layer this time of year). 

How can I get rid of the new neighborhood bully??? Thanks!


----------



## mchcthrn (Dec 26, 2012)

What about a long walking stick with a bottle with rocks tied to the end? Like they do for sheep herding? You could intimidate him with it or hit him if necessary. They also have farm whips that you could use for a similar purpose ( A long stick with a little "tail" on the end). Those should stop him before he can get to you. You could test it without your dog first to see if he will defer to the stick. If he does, it shouldn't take too many repetitions before he learns not to mess with you and your dog.

If that fails, maybe have spray shield in your pocket or something as last resort? 

If you have an intact female though, you may be stuck trying to get AC to come and get him


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am not so sure why you are afraid to walk your dog due to this dog, especially since you have a female and suspect this dog is a male.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am not so sure why you are afraid to walk your dog due to this dog, especially since you have a female and suspect this dog is a male.


 Same here, is he showing any aggression or just walking by ?
Why such drastic measures as mace....I must be missing something


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

mchcthrn said:


> What about a long walking stick with a bottle with rocks tied to the end? Like they do for sheep herding? You could intimidate him with it or hit him if necessary. They also have farm whips that you could use for a similar purpose ( A long stick with a little "tail" on the end). Those should stop him before he can get to you. You could test it without your dog first to see if he will defer to the stick. If he does, it shouldn't take too many repetitions before he learns not to mess with you and your dog.
> 
> If that fails, maybe have spray shield in your pocket or something as last resort?
> 
> If you have an intact female though, you may be stuck trying to get AC to come and get him


I got a walking stick that I haven't gone out with yet. "Farm Whips" sound like the perfect thing. I can see how that added "unknown" lashing out on the end would make an aggressor think twice because it can't be anticipated or engaged. THAT is getting rigged up tomorrow. I have everything to make it. Thanks!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am not so sure why you are afraid to walk your dog due to this dog, especially since you have a female and suspect this dog is a male.


Good question. It's about control. Because my pup is DA. I will have my hands full of blocking/controlling her - she will be mouthing off the whole time - he is trying to set up a territory. Males & Females are included in "getting educated" when a Northern dog is "pack forming". He wouldn't hurt her bad, if she submits, but she's inexperienced. Unless I can get her leash wrapped around something that can let me direct my attention to him only to run him off, and with this guy - I think it would only take a "hands off" once, I'm probably going to end up on my but with a dog fight.

A "Northern breed" dog has a mission - to pack form IMO...... That may be controversial but what they do and their "drives" for this is about the only reason I have never felt qualified to own one, though I love the breed.....


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

MishkasMom said:


> Same here, is he showing any aggression or just walking by ?
> Why such drastic measures as mace....I must be missing something


I would never mace a dog if it responded to my "go-back off" communication. This one, I already had that conversation with and he looked at me like I was a piece of dirt. He has no fear of humans.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some good ideas. A dressage crop is nice and light and easy to maneuver with holding a large dog in one hand. I don't think it would of stopped this crazed jack russell we encountered maybe but not likely this dog was at full throttle. I wonder if there is some kind of skunk spray in a can that can be sprayed before the dog get to close. Its not harmful and serves the owner right if the dog gets to close to get sprayed. Even loose small dogs pose a threat- in a different way. Last week we had a crazed snarling jack russell come charging at us. He was trying to bite max as i did my best keep them away. max was following my lead keeping him away when the jack russell was trying to bite him. . Then max went to get him i had to hold him upwards on his hind legs keeping him from eating this little beast. he looked like a were wolf. The owner in her yard finally picked her up pace yelling he has never done this before and was frantically now screaming at her dog and chasing her dog who was running in circles around us trying still trying to bite max. It was a crazy scene and i never cursed at anyone before on the street. One chomp would of sent that dog to the animal hospital and that would be the best case scenario. Who would of got the bad rap-my dog. I am just glad there was no contact even though i had to nearly strangle my dog.Many times we walk the same route i had never seen this dog out before. Yesterday i saw the same women doing yard work in her yard and her dog was loose again. she scurried real fast to catch him when she saw us before he even thought about charging us. We will have to pick a different route.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Good question. It's about control. Because my pup is DA. I will have my hands full of blocking/controlling her - she will be mouthing off the whole time - he is trying to set up a territory. Males & Females are included in "getting educated" when a Northern dog is "pack forming". He wouldn't hurt her bad, if she submits, but she's inexperienced. Unless I can get her leash wrapped around something that can let me direct my attention to him only to run him off, and with this guy - I think it would only take a "hands off" once, I'm probably going to end up on my but with a dog fight.
> 
> A "Northern breed" dog has a mission - to pack form IMO...... That may be controversial but what they do and their "drives" for this is about the only reason I have never felt qualified to own one, though I love the breed.....


I would not worry about it so much. In pre leash law times, many dogs of all breeds except most fighting breeds roamed the streets with little negative issues. In fact, those dogs were usually better behaved than most dogs today as they did not suffer from leash aggression, barrier frustration, and most viewed dogs as ho hum as they were accustomed to encountering strange dogs and weren't distracted. Dogs fighting dogs on neutral territory is not normal dog behavior. My observations were that the vast majority would sooner cross the street than have a run in with a human, even if that human was with a dog. Dogs that were dominant seldom fought unless another dog was that close to its home, which this dog does not seem to be.

In the case of this dog, although Akitas are a dog fighting breed, its fight style is still bite and release, not grip and hold and breaking up a potential dog fight should not be too much of an issue on the off chance it might occur.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Stone, get the help of a private trainer to get your dog's DA under control and to learn on how to walk your dog in your own neighborhood again. It is never good to let fear get the better of you. Maybe it is not as bad as you think it is. Another thing you could do is trying to lure and catch him (without your dog present of course) and bring him to AC or let them pick him up.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> In the case of this dog, although Akitas are a dog fighting breed, its fight style is still bite and release, not grip and hold and breaking up a potential dog fight should not be too much of an issue on the off chance it might occur.


Don't count on it, a former dog of mine was ruined by an Akita, far from her home and she attacked my male dog relentlessly. I had to hide behind a tree and hope for the best. There was nothing I could do. To me they are the scariest of all.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Don't count on it, a former dog of mine was ruined by an Akita, far from her home and she attacked my male dog relentlessly. I had to hide behind a tree and hope for the best. There was nothing I could do. To me they are the scariest of all.


It can happen with any breed, but it is not the norm.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> I would never mace a dog if it responded to my "go-back off" communication. This one, I already had that conversation with and he looked at me like I was a piece of dirt. He has no fear of humans.


I don't know if this helps you, but I carry pepper gel. I've never had to use it (and am honestly a little afraid to spray a string of it even outside to see what it does), but it's supposed to be easier to aim than the spray. I ordered it from Amazon.

I wouldn't hesitate to use it if a strange dog approached and didn't respond to a firm command to back off.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's rather unwieldy but hornet spray would do the job.It can shoot a narrow stream quite a distance.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Pepper spray takes a bit of practice. I know more people who have accidentally sprayed themselves with bear spray than had to use it on a charging bear. Myself included, but happily not in the face, but it was still exceptionally painful. Here's a fun story on accidental bear spray to the face: Surviving the pain, anguish of bear spray in the face | Alaska Dispatch News

I recommend bear spray or mace for truly aggressive dogs but only if you take the time to practice using it at least once so you can get an idea of how it works. If it works on a charging grizzly- and it does nearly every time- it will work on a dog. Bear spray is very effective- Shoot or Spray? The Best Way to Stop a Charging Bear | Outside Online

A walking stick can work really well. Both for controlling your DA dog and the other dog. Dogs seem to "get" the stick as barrier and respect it. I often use my ski poles to fend off other dogs when we are out skiing and I've rarely had to actually whack a charging dog, the stick alone does the trick.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL so "apparently" everyone is already taking there usual positions here?? Pretty sure "my" position is well know?? 

If it's not I'll stay it, "NO" dog I don't know gets near mine without going through me first ... period! This "northern breed" is a "clear and present danger" good enough!

First of course for anyone that has not seen it is this thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-if-another-dog-attacks-your-while-leash.html

And as it happens this week on Jeff's show he is addressing "this" subject and also states his view on "Dog Parks" here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLzlA0UOCpk

SV if your dog is "DA" then it "complicates" your ability to protect him! A well trained dog will stand down while you deter "intruders!" Been there done that and this time I can say " I don't have stitches!" 

Take a look here for "ignoring other dogs.":
Teach your Dog to ignore other dogs.  - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

As it happens I think I "stumbled across" a non harmful counter measure that "may just work??" 

I was working on "Counter Surfing" solutions for a member on Boxerforum and yes the E-Collar was one of them but as it's not my thing, I was looking for what would I do??

Which led me to Gary Wilkes and Bonkers both of which I became aware of through Jeff Gellman.

So first Bonkers it's a small towel bound with rubber bands our duct tape, needs to be heavy and light enough to be thrown at the dog:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbJQPek8F1Y

And why I think it may work for this? See here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03sqhnltvTc

I don't see why they "won't" work on a stray?? And if it does not deter them then bring "the big guns."


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The bear spray looks like a good plan or pepper spray sounds like a good plan. Chip that youtube video-bonkers- throwing a towel with rubber bands is not going to stop a charging determined aggressive dog. Teaching a dog reactive dog not to reAct to other dogs is one thing. Teaching a reactive dog not to react to aggressive charging dog with intent to attack and trying to invade his or her space i would not use an ecollar for this. The youtube video bonkers- I would not have anyone who knocks on my door throw something at my german shepherd - my gsd is friendly to people i invite in the house and would like to keep it that way. That poor german shepherd looked terrified in that youtube video. There is much difference throwing a towel at a friendly dog coming in for attention then a aggressive determined dog intent to attack.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Never tried it myself, but heard a tip to carry automatic umbrella, and push the button, the umbrella startles the stray & blocks their view, and makes a visual barrier. I assume you would need to practice with your dog to accustom them to the manoevre first (ie. Your dog must not mind the umbrella).
In a pinch, throw a sweater or towel.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

If he is regularly walking by have animal control come by your house and wait for him. If it were me I would follow him home and talk with his Owners. Depending on how that went either the dog will be kept home better, you would find out he isn't that mean after all, (him and your girl may even become friends) or you shoot him.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

The last I saw of him was 12 days ago so he either got picked up or the owner found a way to keep him on his property.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

..or he got hit by a car....hopefully he won't come back


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

I had the same problem at my last place with idiots walking pit bull breeds off the lead. I always carry a hunting knife with me (do a lot of walking in the forest) and if an unruly, off-the-lead dog attacked me or my dog it would be curtains for it unfortunately.


----------

